# Maestro, still recommended seller?



## Zampano

I'm considering going back to a Master Light (AD10). Any comment on recent experience, including satisfaction with Belgian paint finishes would be appreciated.

His prices are about $1000 less than R&A.


----------



## pmf

I bought an Arabesque from him last Spring. His prices are quite a bit lower than R&A. He had it in stock, but apparently that's not the always the case. He's just a one man show. If you include a phone number when you email him, he'll call right away. I got the frame in about a week. I had to pay an import duty of around $180. I doubt he'd sell a bike that didn't look up to snuff. He doesn't carry anything made in China either. 

He told me that Giant owns 40% of Colnago, and when Ernesto dies, his relatives will sell off the rest of the company "and that'll be it". I very much enjoy the bike. Tempting to get a C-60, but I have a C-40 and I hate pressed in over-sized bottom brackets. Especially proprietary ones.


----------



## Zampano

Thanks, pmf. Great looking Arabesque! In terms of Colnago, all good things must unfortunately come to an end right?


----------



## pmf

Zampano said:


> Thanks, pmf. Great looking Arabesque! In terms of Colnago, all good things must unfortunately come to an end right?


Sadly, that's the way the bike industry is going. At least Colnago has managed to keep some production in Italy -- the C-60, Master and Arabesque (which is just a Master with fancy lug work). Get em while you can is my take on it. Then again, there's still a cottage industry of steel bike fabricators in the U.S. who make beautiful bikes. Hopefully, that will persist.


----------



## MXRacer986

I am looking at a C60... bucket list thing and saw your post. I decided to email Mike regarding stock/colorway/pricing and he got back to me within 30 mins. Pricing after import duty (shipping to GA) is very good. R&A and Competitive Cyclist both have my size at a comparable price but in a colorway I could live with, but don't LOVE. Really want the PLAN colorway. Mike said lead time is about 6 weeks. It was a little strange looking over his website and seeing bikes on what appeared to be his dinning room table.

Mike offers a 2% discount if you pay by wire transfer. That make me a little nervous, but savings can be used on new "stuff". Have many of you from the States ordered from him? What do you guys think. Am I over thinking this .... I am itching to pull the trigger so I can have it when Gran Fondos start back up. 

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## colnagoG60

FWIW, "from what I've read", everything seems to be cool ordering via Maestro. I myself am looking to get a C60 via Bellatisport.


----------



## pmf

MXRacer986 said:


> I am looking at a C60... bucket list thing and saw your post. I decided to email Mike regarding stock/colorway/pricing and he got back to me within 30 mins. Pricing after import duty (shipping to GA) is very good. R&A and Competitive Cyclist both have my size at a comparable price but in a colorway I could live with, but don't LOVE. Really want the PLAN colorway. Mike said lead time is about 6 weeks. It was a little strange looking over his website and seeing bikes on what appeared to be his dinning room table.
> 
> Mike offers a 2% discount if you pay by wire transfer. That make me a little nervous, but savings can be used on new "stuff". Have many of you from the States ordered from him? What do you guys think. Am I over thinking this .... I am itching to pull the trigger so I can have it when Gran Fondos start back up.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


I looked into the wire transfer thing and my bank charges a fee for that that would have exceeded the 2% savings. Got a credit card with cash back? That might at least cover the foreign currency conversion charge these @ssholes hit you with. Whatever you do, don't settle just to get it six weeks sooner -- you'll spend years regretting it.


----------



## colnagoG60

MXRacer986 said:


> ...R&A and Competitive Cyclist both have my size at a comparable price but in a colorway I could live with, but don't LOVE. Really want the PLAN colorway. Mike said lead time is about 6 weeks. It was a little strange looking over his website and seeing bikes on what appeared to be his dinning room table.
> 
> Am I over thinking this .... I am itching to pull the trigger so I can have it when Gran Fondos start back up.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


If you really need it soon, also check out "*Slane Cycles*"...pricing is a little higher than Maestro, but they may have some in stock. 

Also, *Bellati Sport* has some left over C59s, price cuts on (2) C60s, and a 55cm Master AD10 for a steal. Just check under: >Colnago >Last Season


----------



## Zampano

Received a prompt reply from Mike at Maestro. Steel build times run about 6-10 weeks, and is the product of 3-4 builders.


----------



## pmf

Zampano said:


> Received a prompt reply from Mike at Maestro. Steel build times run about 6-10 weeks, and is the product of 3-4 builders.


I got lucky and was lusting after a frame he already had in stock. Same model, color and size. Coincidence, or was it meant to be? 

Not looking forward to the ride home in a 20+ mph headwind.


----------



## colnagoG60

Zampano said:


> Received a prompt reply from Mike at Maestro. Steel build times run about 6-10 weeks, and is the product of 3-4 builders.



What size are you looking for?


----------



## Zampano

colnagoG60 said:


> What size are you looking for?


56, steel sizing.


----------



## pmf

Can anyone explain C59 sizing to me. I too ride a 55 or 56 traditional frame (Arabesque is a 56). I know they come in regular and compact geometries. Compact ends with an "s". So a 52s is roughly a 56 normal? 

Also, Bellati Sport, which has a C59 for $2700 has different sizes (apart from colors) that end in 'GDLS', '12WH', 'TSCV', or 'GDBL' --- what do those mean? Can you put mechanical components on a frame outfitted for electronic components? Its just some holes, right?


----------



## colnagoG60

Zampano said:


> 56, steel sizing.


I'll post up if I see any "in stock"...I know of two different places that have 55s. I'm still kicking myself for not picking up a 53 PRZA a few months ago...figured I already had a Master, why get another, if it may be a little too big, as I could never get setup right on my 52, after 18 years. Now I'm thinking it is just the cranks are too long. Just got in a compact handle bar today, hoping it does the trick.


----------



## colnagoG60

pmf said:


> Can anyone explain C59 sizing to me. I too ride a 55 or 56 traditional frame (Arabesque is a 56). I know they come in regular and compact geometries. Compact ends with an "s". So a 52s is roughly a 56 normal?
> 
> Also, Bellati Sport, which has a C59 for $2700 has different sizes (apart from colors) that end in 'GDLS', '12WH', 'TSCV', or 'GDBL' --- what do those mean? Can you put mechanical components on a frame outfitted for electronic components? Its just some holes, right?



The different 4-letter codes are the different paint schemes. 

As far as sizing, Colnago measures "from about the middle of the seat post collar, to center of bottom bracket". Some say to "add 3-4cm to the sloping size to get the equivalent traditional size", while others say "subtract 2cm"...you just really have to check the geo charts. The more I'm reading, the consensus is that they are designed to be more of a "small bike", to get that "pro look", of high saddle/low bars, and it supposedly handles better with longer stems, 100mm or more.

I'm kind of between, as the 48s and 50s have the same reach...50s would allow me to not have to run spacers, but I may be hitting the TT when standing over. I'd also not be sure if I'd need to run a stem shorter than 90mm, which is what I was running, on a my Focus frame, with a TT only 3mm shorter...the geo on my current Colnago, a smaller frame that feels too big (reach), is throwing me off. I actually just put a 100mm stem on the Focus, which has 537TT, and I don't feel as stretched out as I do on the Master @ 90mm and 530TT.


----------



## pmf

No, they have a separate drop down for color scheme on Bellati site. Or is their website goofy?


----------



## colnagoG60

I think its that they are listing the color and its respective size that they have in stock as the C59 is no longer being built...e.g. - "size 52s 12BK" is the 52 sloping, in the Black with white stripes, or the Colnago paint code for "12BK". I think when the order goes in, the first field is just ignored for the ones that are "in stock", versus new frames, where you first select the color, then size, so they can order it to be made.

FWIW, it I got an email from Bellati (Swiss store...wrote back in English) the next day when they opened about the custom C60. If you decide to order, and have a question, just shoot an email. At this point, I think I may just try to wait, and pick up some closeout C60, and shop for a painter.


----------



## colnagoG60

Zampano said:


> 56, steel sizing.


I've never shopped here, but they seemed nice when I called a few years back, and it looks like there are some Masters in stock...though not quite 56cm and AD10:

https://the-old-bike-shop.myshopify.com/collections/colnago?page=1


----------



## Zampano

colnagoG60 said:


> I've never shopped here, but they seemed nice when I called a few years back, and it looks like there are some Masters in stock...though not quite 56cm and AD10:
> 
> https://the-old-bike-shop.myshopify.com/collections/colnago?page=1



Thanks, I've seen them recommended elsewhere, but a few years ago. They have an AD11 56 listed, which is 2nd on my list, and matches Maestro's price. Not sure if I'll pull the trigger.

I see well used Colnago steel going for what seems like highly inflated prices, though not sure if they are actually selling.


----------



## colnagoG60

Zampano said:


> Thanks, I've seen them recommended elsewhere, but a few years ago. They have an AD11 56 listed, which is 2nd on my list, and matches Maestro's price. Not sure if I'll pull the trigger.
> 
> I see well used Colnago steel going for what seems like highly inflated prices, though not sure if they are actually selling.


AD11 56 at "The Old Bike Shop"? If so, I spoke to someone there on Monday who seemed pretty accommodating...may want to see if they can order a new AD10 for the sale price. 

FWIW, I had a slow speed uphill fall on my Master, which bent my rear DR hanger inward, and "open", and was luckily able to have it bent back in place (Hooray Bilenky Bikes!), without too much trouble, and damaged area is barely visible, and covered when wheel is mounted. Though they cautioned long term stability. I also have some surface rusting on one of the openings to the top tube cable routing, which is under the paint, yet the paint as a whole looks almost new over 95% of the frame, even after 19 years. So if you were considering used, I'd think twice about it, at least, especially if they are charging a premium.


----------



## Zampano

^ Roger that, thanks.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

I know that is a late response, but here it goes. Buy from Mike Perry, aka Maestro, and you will never regret it. The initial catch, obviously, are his low prices. But then, if you are a smart cyclist, you ask Mike for cycling advice and you start tapping into his seemingly bottomless reservoir of cycling knowledge. To me this a far better bargain than his low prices.

Mike is a former racer, mostly in the Belgian races. Upon his retirement he spinsored a racing team and his sons also raced. Having Mike as a resource is like having your very own team manager riding alongside you.

Mike is totally old school, but you know what, old school is great. 

If you are in England and can visit him, do it. You will learn a lot more about cycling than you thought possible. If you are not in England call him or e-mail him, he will answer all your questions...just don't ask him to get you an Asian made frame!

I plan to visit him next year and absorb as much of his knowledge and wisdom as I can. A cup of espresso, with a spot of brandy, and Belgian cycling stories. Life does not get any better!


----------



## pmf

bottecchia_eja said:


> just don't ask him to get you an Asian made frame!


Ask him if Cervelo makes good bikes


----------



## gofast2wheeler

I think Cervelo are nice bikes just bought one R5. What do you think pmf.


----------



## pmf

gofast2wheeler said:


> I think Cervelo are nice bikes just bought one R5. What do you think pmf.


What does it matter what I think? If you're happy why do you care?


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Your comment seems unplaced but whatever. I actually bought my C59 from Mike very nice to deal with great guy. Was going to buy C60 from him but after riding both R5 and C60 decided the R5 suited me more for what I was looking for. Just say a picture of World Tour Team Sponsored by Colnago riding C60 with none other than direct mount brakes front and rear. When Colnago comes out with their new rides for 2018 I'm thinking direct mount will be the C60 upgrade plus different colors. I will at that time call Mike to place an order. Really like DM brakes.


----------



## pmf

gofast2wheeler said:


> Your comment seems unplaced but whatever.


 ????

Someone else here said don't try to buy an Asian made frame from him, so you can probably guess what his opinion of them are. His son raced on a Cervelo (sponsor) recently. 

I think I'd rather have a C59 than a C60. It's too bad they don't come with the cool paint jobs anymore.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

pmf said:


> ????
> 
> Someone else here said don't try to buy an Asian made frame from him, so you can probably guess what his opinion of them are. His son raced on a Cervelo (sponsor) recently.
> 
> I think I'd rather have a C59 than a C60. It's too bad they don't come with the cool paint jobs anymore.


I own both a C59 and a C60. Both are excellent bikes. 

The purchase of the C60 was, admittedly, a "vanity" thing. I bought it last year, when I turned 60. When they come out with a C80, I will buy that too. 

I like the C59 in the PR99 color scheme, very clean and simple. 

The MHWH color scheme in my C60 is not exactly my favorite, but the paint job itself is great.

I do love the AD11 color scheme in the Master. Visually it is very attractive, like an old customized car. I often find myself staring at the little painted rider on the top tube. 

Mike's principal beef about Asian-made bikes (including Colnago's) is that they are not very sturdy and are over-priced (for what they cost to make). Mike has been around for a very long time and I trust his judgment and opinions. He is not a "fan boy" spouting off; he is a seasoned professional with a deep knowledge and wide understanding of cycling and cycling equipment.

YMMV.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

pmf said:


> Ask him if Cervelo makes good bikes


Why would I ask him? I have no interest in getting a Cervelo? I am sorry, but I missed your point.


----------



## pmf

He once told me that all Pinarellos are made in China -- who on earth would buy one? I think what he meant is why pay a premium price for a Colnago or Pinarello that's made in the Giant Bicycle factory in Taiwan when you can get the same thing with a different decal for half the price? I agree with that. To me, the only currently made Colnagos that are real Colnagos are the Master, Arabesque and the C60. I'm not saying good bikes aren't made at the Giant Bicycle factory, because they are. If it says Colnago on it, I want it to be made in Italy. It has that Italian panache. Kind of like the Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 I have. Made by craftsmen in Belgium. Sadly, that is going away, and that's what I resent about most bikes being churned out in big Asian factories. 

Hey Bot -- I was thinking about getting a C60 from Mike, but read that it has a proprietary BB type bottom bracket -- I hate those things. What's your experience? Is that true. Does it squeak? For that reason alone, I'd prefer a C59 (is there really much difference?). BTW -- my wife has an art decor C40, and I like the hand pumping rider on the top tube. I got one in OOF which I kind of regret. Wish I'd gone Mapei or Geo.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

pmf said:


> He once told me that all Pinarellos are made in China -- who on earth would buy one? I think what he meant is why pay a premium price for a Colnago or Pinarello that's made in the Giant Bicycle factory in Taiwan when you can get the same thing with a different decal for half the price? I agree with that. To me, the only currently made Colnagos that are real Colnagos are the Master, Arabesque and the C60. I'm not saying good bikes aren't made at the Giant Bicycle factory, because they are. If it says Colnago on it, I want it to be made in Italy. It has that Italian panache. Kind of like the Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 I have. Made by craftsmen in Belgium. Sadly, that is going away, and that's what I resent about most bikes being churned out in big Asian factories.
> 
> Hey Bot -- I was thinking about getting a C60 from Mike, but read that it has a proprietary BB type bottom bracket -- I hate those things. What's your experience? Is that true. Does it squeak? For that reason alone, I'd prefer a C59 (is there really much difference?). BTW -- my wife has an art decor C40, and I like the hand pumping rider on the top tube. I got one in OOF which I kind of regret. Wish I'd gone Mapei or Geo.



I am not a very "accomplished" rider. At 61 years young, my best riding days are behind me. But I do ride a lot, so here it goes.

The C59 is a great bike. It is a good climber and responds quickly to acceleration. The handling is secure and never twitchy, even when going fast downhill.

The C59 is a solid bike. Last year I crashed against a wall during a ride in the rain. I broke my right hand small finger in several places. The C59 was not even scratched.

The C60 is just more of the same. The big, fat BB is very responsive during stand on the pedals sprints or hill climbing. The C60, like the C59, is stable and steady during fast descents.

Both bikes are extremely fun to ride.

I understand your concerns about the propietary BB, for me it is not a big issue. The BB in the C60 does not squeak or make other noises. Proper installation is the key I guess.

The Master is a LOT of fun to ride. It climbs well and it accelerates almost as quickly as the C59 or the C60. In an interesting note, even though the Bottecchia and the Master are both old school steel frame bike, the Master feels more agile. Give credit to Ernesto's "black magic" frame design and building. 

The color scheme in the Master is gorgeous. That little rider on the top tube is "inspirational." 

One day I would like to add a C40 to my riding stable.

Hope this answered your question. :thumbsup:


----------



## pmf

Thanks. I figured that the C-59 and C-60 are pretty similar. I just refurbished my C-40 (see my post in this sub forum). Everything new except the seat post/saddle and the pedals. I had the frame clear coated and blemishes removed. It looks and rides like a new bike. 

I was riding a carbon bike back when 'steel is real'. In 1992, I bought a Kestrel 200 Sci. It was considered an exotic bike and/or laughed at as a 'plastic' bike. Pro riders would never consider riding such a flexy bike frame material. I'm sure all those 'experts', if they still ride bikes, are riding carbon bikes. 

In 2011, on a lark, I bought a used Eddy Merckx 01 Corsa that had been newly repainted. I put silver Campy Athena on it to give it that retro look. It has an incredible ride. Last year I bought a Colnago Arabesque frame from Maestro. Drop dead gorgeous. I've been riding the Arabesque a lot this year and it handles just as you say (it's basically a Master with fancy lug work). That Merckx has magic in it too. Merckx and Colnago worked together earlier in Eddyy Merckx's career, and I think they had the same ideas about bike frame geometry. I like to think Maybe Eddy touched it at the factory. It was one of the last steel frames (1996) to come out of his factory in Belgium. Sadly, craftsmanship like this will soon be relegated to niche builders.


----------



## Devastazione

pmf said:


> He told me that Giant owns 40% of Colnago, and when Ernesto dies, his relatives will sell off the rest of the company "and that'll be it". .


Somebody in the high ranks at Colnago HQ here in italy told me this is completely false. Your LBS is a complete moron and I would drop it right away. The usual american way to conduct business....


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Devastazione said:


> Somebody in the high ranks at Colnago HQ here in italy told me this is completely false. Your LBS is a complete moron and I would drop it right away. The usual american way to conduct business....


That information DID NOT come from an LBS nor from an American. I am not going to comment on your anti-American bias. I will let it stand for its obvious nature.

I will, however, ask you to identify the source of your "high ranks" information at Colnago. As Americans like to say, put up or shut up.

Grazie.


----------



## pmf

Devastazione said:


> Somebody in the high ranks at Colnago HQ here in italy told me this is completely false. Your LBS is a complete moron and I would drop it right away. The usual american way to conduct business....


I'm just relaying what Mike at Maestro told me. He's been in the bike business selling Colnagos for decades. Unfortunately, not my LBS being he's on the other side of the Atlantic (in the UK) from me. Most of their production is in Taiwan at the Giant bicycle factory (ask your high ranking source after he gets done cleaning the bathrooms). I could see all their production going there -- which for me would be kind of a shame. The usual American way to conduct business? WTF does that mean?


----------



## Devastazione

pmf said:


> I'm just relaying what Mike at Maestro told me. He's been in the bike business selling Colnagos for decades. Unfortunately, not my LBS being he's on the other side of the Atlantic (in the UK) from me. Most of their production is in Taiwan at the Giant bicycle factory (ask your high ranking source after he gets done cleaning the bathrooms). I could see all their production going there -- which for me would be kind of a shame. The usual American way to conduct business? WTF does that mean?


Well,look like this forum is 99% american,therefore my immediate *****ing. I've been there often while living in the USA, "it doesn't matter what it takes,just sell it at whatever cost" mentality. If the LBS we're talking about is not US based I do apologize. That said,the 49% Colnago owned by Giant is total bs...


----------



## pmf

Devastazione said:


> Well,look like this forum is 99% american,therefore my immediate *****ing. I've been there often while living in the USA, "it doesn't matter what it takes,just sell it at whatever cost" mentality. If the LBS we're talking about is not US based I do apologize. That said,the 49% Colnago owned by Giant is total bs...


Here's his web site -- Colnago Racing Cycles | Road Bike Frames | Maestro UK

It's in the UK. Maybe in the future, you should read an entire post to avoid making a fool of yourself. How's that old American saying go -- better to keep your mouth shut and be assumed to be an idiot, then to open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

pmf said:


> I'm just relaying what Mike at Maestro told me. He's been in the bike business selling Colnagos for decades. Unfortunately, not my LBS being he's on the other side of the Atlantic (in the UK) from me. Most of their production is in Taiwan at the Giant bicycle factory (ask your high ranking source after he gets done cleaning the bathrooms). I could see all their production going there -- which for me would be kind of a shame. The usual American way to conduct business? WTF does that mean?


Good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Devastazione said:


> Well,look like this forum is 99% american,therefore my immediate *****ing. I've been there often while living in the USA, "it doesn't matter what it takes,just sell it at whatever cost" mentality. If the LBS we're talking about is not US based I do apologize. That said,the 49% Colnago owned by Giant is total bs...


I love how many of you Europeans are always trashing the USA; except, of course, when it comes time to ask for USA help in bailing you out.

I have MANY friends in Europe, Italy included; they are like brothers to me. I love Italian bikes (see my "stable" below. Hell I love most Italian things, including their women.

But it makes me wonder when I see generalized, idiotic comments like you made about the American business mentality. It is not like you Italianos can lay claim to the high road when doing business.

Next time stick to facts and forget the generalizations, unless, of course, you have concrete facts to prove 'em.


----------



## Devastazione

bottecchia_eja said:


> I love how many of you Europeans are always trashing the USA; except, of course, when it comes time to ask for USA help in bailing you out.
> 
> I have MANY friends in Europe, Italy included; they are like brothers to me. I love Italian bikes (see my "stable" below. Hell I love most Italian things, including their women.
> 
> But it makes me wonder when I see generalized, idiotic comments like you made about the American business mentality. It is not like you Italianos can lay claim to the high road when doing business.
> 
> Next time stick to facts and forget the generalizations, unless, of course, you have concrete facts to prove 'em.


Right,the bailing out story. STFU,will you ? Coglione..


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Devastazione said:


> Right,the bailing out story. STFU,will you ? Coglione..


Hit a vulnerable spot, eh paisan?

Well, if you are going to take the low road then, mangiare la mia merda!


----------



## Devastazione

bottecchia_eja said:


> Hit a vulnerable spot, eh paisan?
> 
> Well, if you are going to take the low road then, mangiare la mia merda!


You don't even know how to spell it,it spells " mangia la mia merda" . Let me know if you need a world map,I bet like most americans you don't even know where italy is. " Paris is in Florence,right ? " my boss in San Francisco back in '00. San Francisco,not Texarkana. Epic facepalm.


----------



## pmf

Devastazione said:


> You don't even know how to spell it,it spells " mangia la mia merda" . Let me know if you need a world map,I bet like most americans you don't even know where italy is. " Paris is in Florence,right ? " my boss in San Francisco back in '00. San Francisco,not Texarkana. Epic facepalm.


Yeah, but most Italians know where America is on a world map. I think this reflects the relative importance of our countries in the world as much as anything. Ask most Euros how long it takes to drive from New York to Los Angeles and they'll tell you a couple days. I can find Italy on a map, but maybe not Latvia. 

The perfect war -- German troops, British officers, American equipment, and the Italians as the enemy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

pmf said:


> Yeah, but most Italians know where America is on a world map. I think this reflects the relative importance of our countries in the world as much as anything. Ask most Euros how long it takes to drive from New York to Los Angeles and they'll tell you a couple days. I can find Italy on a map, but maybe not Latvia.
> 
> The perfect war -- German troops, British officers, American equipment, and the Italians as the enemy.


pmf, I was going to reply to our friendly paisan. After reading your reply, however, you have accomplished everything that I wanted to accomplish in my reply and you did it in a wittier, more succinct, manner. 

Congratulations and thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastazione

bottecchia_eja said:


> pmf, I was going to reply to our friendly paisan. After reading your reply, however, you have accomplished everything that I wanted to accomplish in my reply and you did it in a wittier, more succinct, manner.
> 
> Congratulations and thanks. :thumbsup:


yeah when it comes the need to compensate for something play it the military way,USA always win there. Very american,I like it.
And I like the american equipment too,good for friendly fire :thumbsup:. But ehy, maybe in german hands it may work.


----------



## pmf

Devastazione said:


> yeah when it comes the need to compensate for something play it the military way,USA always win there. Very american,I like it.
> And I like the american equipment too,good for friendly fire :thumbsup:. But ehy, maybe in german hands it may work.


Ouch! That really hurts. You are a witty guy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Devastazione said:


> yeah when it comes the need to compensate for something play it the military way,USA always win there. Very american,I like it.
> And I like the american equipment too,good for friendly fire :thumbsup:. But ehy, maybe in german hands it may work.


Little dogs bark the loudest.


----------



## mik_git

wow this thread went downhill rapidly


----------



## gmarsden

Just bought a C60 from Maestro and it worked out great. Mike is quick to respond to emails and nice to talk to on the phone. It was well packed for shipping to Canada.


----------



## pmf

gmarsden said:


> Just bought a C60 from Maestro and it worked out great. Mike is quick to respond to emails and nice to talk to on the phone. It was well packed for shipping to Canada.


I'm jealous. Can you post some pictures? The Colnago frame I got from him came in the factory box and was well packed. 

I'm curious about the bottom bracket. It's an over size pressed in set up? Is it a standard size and you can use a Praxis, or is it proprietary


----------



## gmarsden

I used the standard Shimano press fit BB in mine, SM-BB92-41B. There are many other versions that would work, as well as long as they are 41mm diameter and 86.5mm wide.
The frame has threaded replaceable seats for the press fit BB in case they wear or get damaged.


----------



## gmarsden

C60 53 Traditional
View attachment 319357


----------



## fatnold

bought my C59 from Mike ( Maestro). The exchange rate at the time made it a worthwhile exercise despite the extra 10% tax when it hits the shore in Aus. Great to deal with. Would've bought my C60 from him as well if it wasn't for the urgent nature of my purchase. R.I.P. C59. :-(


----------



## bottecchia_eja

I bought my C60 and my Master from Mike.

He is a pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Jono47

Mike is one of the best in the business in the UK cycle trade. Very solid bloke and a legitimate expert on Colnago.

I bought a Ciocc from him years ago whilst visiting his shop not that far from where I live and have bought bikes second hand which had originally been built up by him - perfect.

He is also a great wheel builder!


----------

